# St Thomas' Hospital - Mortuary | Chapel of Rest, Stockport - October 2010



## ZerO81 (Jan 12, 2013)

*
St Thomas' Hospital - Mortuary | Chapel of Rest

One from the archives is this. A recent report was posted from St Thomas' hospital and it reminded me about the little gem of mortuary | chapel of rest which is on the site and is pretty much undamaged, mainly due to the fact its quite well hidden and usually sealed quite tight I believe.

The most recent use for the building was as an actual mortuary in Series 1 of Life on Mars


[1] - You enter the building and are greeted by this rather uninteresting looking corridor.






[2] - Through the door, you are greeted by the Chapel of Rest, with its marble alter.





[3]





[4]





[5] & [6] - Through another door on the left hand wall of the chapel leads you to the mortuary itself.








[7]





[8] & [9] - Complete with fridges, room enough for 12 bodies.








[10] - A rusty control panel





Apologies fro the less than great images, this was one of my first explores, when I had no idea how to take photos and at the time i was using a Fuji S1600 Bridge camera.
*​


----------



## nelly (Jan 13, 2013)

Nice and moody


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jan 13, 2013)

Very atmospheric, nice work there with the images.


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 13, 2013)

Very nice indeed, these tend to be a bit sterile and soulless these days, lovely photos too. Cheers for sharing!


----------



## Ratters (Jan 13, 2013)

Excellent


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Jan 13, 2013)

nice!! lovely shots.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 13, 2013)

Nice very nice.


----------



## Wakey Lad (Feb 17, 2013)

Must have missed this first time around - Looks a decent mooch, cracking pics fella


----------



## Pen15 (Feb 17, 2013)

You shouldnt apologise for the quality, there great shots and full of atmosphere. Looks a top place to have seen.


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Feb 17, 2013)

Nice work Zero gret moody pictures and this is a really nice mortuary, thanks for sharing it!


----------



## ZerO81 (Feb 17, 2013)

Cheers everyone, for me the rest of the hospital was a bit modern an un-interesting, so it was good to stumble into here right at the end.


----------

